# slow food market



## mattie (Apr 16, 2008)

Is the slow food market worth a trip?

I'm up for getting some decent ingredients, but I'm worried that it will turn out to be a bit of a rip - it's a touch too close to Clifton for my liking.


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2008)

Says someone from Bath 

It's in town though isn't it? Not really clifton at all


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2008)

JTG said:


> Says someone from Bath



Bath is mostly students, Polish workers and slum landlords.  And me.



JTG said:


> It's in town though isn't it? Not really clifton at all



It's hardly a million miles away, and as I worry it's the sort of thing your up-and-coming yuppie might visit to find something to put in his kitchenaid processor, I reckon you'd find a fair few Cliftonites.

Still, back to question - is it worth a trip?


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm only playing with ya 

Never been, always intended to but not made it happen yet. At a guess I'd say it's worthwhile and interesting but probably not the cheapest.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2008)

It's got a lot of good reviews, but the problem is many of the reviewers are those who seem to value anything seen as remotely exclusive - the same people who would rave about the French market in Bath, which is just a load of Frenchmen hiring trailers to sell supermarket cheese for three times the price to gullible rich people.  I'm not really sure who the target market for the slow food market really is, people who want good food or people who like to say they buy good food.

I may give the farmer's market in Stroud a go, but I would have to drive there, whereas the slow food market is only a short walk from templemeads.

I think I'll just suck it and see.


----------



## Geri (Apr 16, 2008)

Where is it?

I'm waiting for the organic food fair in the summer, my colleague went last year and they were giving away literally armfuls of Green & Blacks - as much as you could carry!


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2008)

It's on Corn St the first sunday of the month

http://www.slowfoodbristol.org/slowfoodbristol/Slow_Food_Market.html


----------



## bristol_citizen (Apr 16, 2008)

It's basically run by snobs for snobs. There's some decent food there but there's a load of snooty bullshit around too. Top of the list is Phil Haughton's Better Food Company blathering on about shopping local and flogging imported fruit. Don't believe what you read in the Sunday supplements!!!

If you want unpretentious with that whole fresh, local, authentic thing then it's not a patch on the Farmers' Market on Wednesdays.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2008)

bristol_citizen said:


> It's basically run by snobs for snobs. There's some decent food there but there's a load of snooty bullshit around too. Top of the list is Phil Haughton's Better Food Company blathering on about shopping local and flogging imported fruit. Don't believe what you read in the Sunday supplements!!!
> 
> If you want unpretentious with that whole fresh, local, authentic thing then it's not a patch on the Farmers' Market on Wednesdays.



I suspected as much.  Would try the wednesday market but I can't make it on a weekday.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, the farmer's market rocks, been going there every week for years now, and have got to know a lot of the regular stall holders really well. Ended up caught up in a discussion on the merits of eating badgers there today. Apparently it's pretty foul, but may go well with pears. 

The slow food market is alright, used to be a lot better, but some of the people from the farmers market are still there, and a few other people there are well worth seeing too, especially brown cow organics for literally the best beef you will ever see, and the cothi valley goats place (their flavoured goat yoghurts are an excellent sunday hangover cure). If you like lamb and haven't tried the saltmarsh lamb from the guy down there, then you must. Sometimes get some random other good people down there too, but that's pretty much it for good stalls, which i guess isn't much given how long corn street is. There is undeniably also a lot of poncy toss there.

We go if we've nothing else on on a sunday, sometimes for a chitcombe chicken for a sunday roast (chitcombe is awesome chicken), but wouldn't mind missing it, unlike the wednesday farmers market.

Hmm, seem to have outed myself as a bit of a foodie there. Oops.

ETA: The stroud farmer's market has a deserved reputation as one of the biggest and best, lots of very good stuff there, and glad to have been, but hadn't really thought to go back. The bristol one's smaller but ultimately just as good.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where is it?
> 
> I'm waiting for the organic food fair in the summer, my colleague went last year and they were giving away literally armfuls of Green & Blacks - as much as you could carry!




Worth my popping down for a visit that weekend??


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> Worth my popping down for a visit that weekend??



it's quite good - end of summer usually, around August or maybe even September time?

You usually need to bring sacks of money though  Lots of delicious food on offer.

They have cooking demos with that Whittingstall person and other famous bods

And yes, free chocolate, as much as you could possibly ever want. It was mad I tells ee


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

JTG said:


> it's quite good - end of summer usually, around August or maybe even September time?
> 
> You usually need to bring sacks of money though  Lots of delicious food on offer.
> 
> ...



Here's a link...

http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/whats-on/soil-association-organic-food-festival-p35241

Bombscare has a mate up the road from us who has an organic farm (Bombscare helps to control the rat and rabbit population) and they sell some of their wares at the festival. Last year was heaving with people!!

Get yer tickets early if you intend to come!


----------



## hermitical (May 8, 2008)

bristol_citizen said:


> It's basically run by snobs for snobs. There's some decent food there but there's a load of snooty bullshit around too. Top of the list is Phil Haughton's Better Food Company blathering on about shopping local and flogging imported fruit. Don't believe what you read in the Sunday supplements!!!



during the winter if there was nothing imported you'd be eating jam for fruit

you ever been to their gardens?


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 8, 2008)

I thought they had some nice foods going on down there, but I have noticed the same stalls are not always there evey time, I've been looking for the onion marmalade stall for months now to no avail. 

Anybody know where I can get some good Onion marmalade?


----------



## Gerry1time (May 8, 2008)

Make it yourself man, it's a piece of piss...


----------

